
Twitter, but for Math, with Toots - aqsalose
http://blogs.ams.org/blogonmathblogs/2017/06/08/twitter-but-for-math-with-toots/
======
j2kun
I joined a few days ago, it's been great so far :)
[https://mathstodon.xyz/@j2kun](https://mathstodon.xyz/@j2kun)

------
tonmoy
In case you didn't get the Pi * z^2 * a joke (like me), the volume of a pizza
with radius z and thickness a is = pi * z * z * a

Edit: formatting

------
badosu
Since I see people annoyed in the comments by the lack of a timeline view: you
can see the public timeline for this instance at [0], or fill mathstodon.xyz
on [1].

[0] -
[http://www.unmung.com/mastoview?url=mathstodon.xyz&view=loca...](http://www.unmung.com/mastoview?url=mathstodon.xyz&view=local)

[1] - [https://m6n-view.hnle.tk/](https://m6n-view.hnle.tk/)

------
ue_
Mastodon is a really great piece of software, at least from the point of view
from a user like me, and I really wish more people would use it. There's so
much content out there, so many things to reply to and see, from different
corners of the fediverse.

~~~
AlexMax
I actually signed up for a mastodon and thought it was a pretty nice and funky
environment for a week or so.

Then, I realized the full ramifications of federation and I realized that
Mastodon was likely to go the way of IRC if it ever "caught on" with the
masses, in that open federation was doomed to outside abuse.

I then realized that because of this, my account being on a friends' small
instance that he put up on a whim was probably not a good idea. However, I had
no idea which other instance to migrate to, considering that there are a
billion of them and it was hard to get a flavor for what instances are like
with no obvious way to get a public feed.

Now it's months later, my friends' mastodon has been taken down from lack of
use, and I still don't have a clear idea of what instance I should use
instead. I really don't want to have to create an account on a half-dozen
different servers just to find out.

~~~
jelv
Here are a few links with more info for picking an instance:

Projects default picker:
[https://instances.mastodon.xyz/](https://instances.mastodon.xyz/) (will
release a new version tomorrow)

Biggest instances list: [https://mnm.social/](https://mnm.social/)

Fediverse (GNU social + Mastodon) overview:
[https://radar.amberstone.digital/chart/fediverse](https://radar.amberstone.digital/chart/fediverse)

If you want more details from an instance:
[https://dashboards.mnm.social/dashboard/db/instance-
detail?r...](https://dashboards.mnm.social/dashboard/db/instance-
detail?refresh=30m&orgId=1&var-instance=mastodon.social)

------
420dao
put a math problem in a box and put it behind a login. this is more annoying
than anything.

------
badosu
They might find this work useful [0]

[0] -
[https://github.com/tootsuite/mastodon/pull/2404](https://github.com/tootsuite/mastodon/pull/2404)

~~~
j2kun
Latex is already enabled on Mathstodon, using \\( \\) syntax

~~~
badosu
Just noticed, unfortunately the period for deleting has expired, thanks!

------
farkob
There is something inherently wrong with this I think. This trend with
knowledge, like as any commodity, getting cut down into smallest intelligible
or consumable piece and delivered that way is not suitable for disciplines
like math. Sure twitter is good for memes, one liners, little nuggets of
knowledge or headlines, and sometimes even tweet chains but math requires more
context, more rigor, more attention by the consumer. Which is the opposite of
Twitter.

Sure it can be used for link sharing, but in my opinion reddit offers a better
kind of model for this with its structured comments section.

~~~
Angostura
The 500 character limit is actually quite liberating after using Twitter.

------
mrcactu5
can we pick another mascot?

